# "Rock Your Body 'til Canada Day"...80s Live On!



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2006)

I was flipping channels the other night and landed on "How I Met Your Mother".  I don't normally watch this show, but this part cracked me up so hard!

One of the male charecters discovered what he thought was going to be an old pornography video of his friend Robin (a girl).  He told Robin what he had found.  Robin said, "No, it's worse.  I used to be a teen pop star in Canada."  

So.....click on the link below to the CBS website, then click on "Let's Go to the Mall" by Robin Sparkles at the bottom of the page it brings up.  If you lived the 80s, this will kill you!  Don't say I didn't warn you aboot how cheesey this was going to be!

And to all the Canadian gals on the board, so sorry that they attribute this song/video to Canada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_m.../barneys_blog/


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2006)

That is one of my favorite shows!  I thought that the video at the end was so funny because I think I totally would have dug that as a pre-teen in the 90s if that was a real song.  That is such a great show!


----------

